# Safeguard orders



## lmartz (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've recently been contacted by Safeguard and I'm curious to know what their REO's and maintenance orders usually entails? Any information is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Their sales cleans require the interior to be considered "white glove" clean regardless of the age or condition of the property. QC audits and chargebacks can list deficiencies such as dust on top of the water heater and basement window sills, cobwebs inside of closets or around plumbing/wiring in basement floor joists, paper clips behind the toilet, newspapers or McDonald's wrappers on or about the porch. Pays about $27 if I can recall with discount.

I sent my MIL, who owns a janitorial company, to do a sales clean refresh for them once, and she called me after it was done and said if I ever sent her daughter to a Safeguard house she would take her and our kids back home with her and file a restraining order.

Basically, not a good company to work for.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Safeguard is desperate right now, trying to hang on to what Fannie Mae they have left. They are doing a lot of no pays and $250 charge backs, trying to find lost revenue in the contractors pocket. I know a guy who received a bunch of grass cuts on properties neglected for months-total messes. He was only getting recut pricing and SG wanted them all done ASAP. When he was done QC went through a nit picked them and sent him back his invoices at $0.00. I have heard that if it is raining, that is no excuse, you must mow anyway. I heard of a guy who pressure washed house with badly pealing paint-$2500 charge back for new paint job. I've heard of QC sending emails saying we are showing up at your door in 3 days, be prepared to have all orders, pics and docs in order because we are going through it all and we will need 4 hours of your time. I have heard they will drop you like a lead turd if they find someone cheaper than your already go broke pricing. Can a anyone confirm any of this? Santy30? I know you work with SG.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

They were doing that on grass cuts. They completely killed their grass cut pricing this year $30 flat rate for all re-cuts up to 36", up to an acre. We had an unreal amount of rain this spring, so when we tried invoicing trip charges on properties with 90% of the yard covered with standing water, they $0.00 all invoices and said to mow yards even if they were wet, or send updates on when the properties would be dry enough then go back and mow. We did that, then they zero'd out the invoices since some were almost a week late due to rain even after they said 'wait until it's dry enough'. So when I got the last decent check from them, we just let work orders pile up without completing any of them, then dropped them a few weeks after ignoring them. They are garbage. I had one of those "QC meetings" at a property, the qc agent was showing me all of the deficiencies at the property, and asked if he could stay to watch me fix them, I said I'm not doing this for free since I've never been to this property. They tried to give me a back-charge, make me fix someone else's mistakes, and had a list of 10-12 properties full of deficiencies with my name on them, even though I had never been to any of those properties. They're a joke. Although the guy was really nice after he realized they screwed up and wasted several hours of the wrong persons time. Needless to say we won't ever be working for them again. And FYI for anyone new to SG when they say you'll be getting 120 properties a month...they really mean 10 (if that).


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

*got this today.... I giggled.....:lol:*​ *never have never will*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *PLEASE FOLLOW EMAIL INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE RESPONDING*​ *WE ARE SEEKING RESPONSES TO THIS EMAIL WITHIN 24 HOURS OF RECEIPT*​ 
Hello,

If you are receiving this email is because your application is in the systems as an active or potential Safeguard Properties Vendor for Illinois. We are currently in need of *REO *vendors in Illinois (certain areas only).

REO vendors are responsible for:

Trash-Outs
Initial Maid Service
Minor Repairs (Interior/Exterior)
Initial Grass Cut/Snow Removal
Winterizations/Dewinterizations
Lock Box Changes
Securing Property

You will find the REO Map for Illinois below and I have listed the zones we currently are seeking coverage in. *PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND REQUESTING A ZONE THAT IS NOT LISTED*. We are *ONLY *seeking new vendors for the zones listed below. 











*ILLINOIS REO ZONES:*
Zone 5
Zone 10
Zone 13

This is available for qualifying active vendors seeking expansions as well as new potential vendors. Whether you are an existing vendor or a new vendor, the following will need to be on file before moving forward and we will send to you for completing during the qualification process:

1. Criminal background check, sent via ASURINT.
2. Qualification forms sent via EchoSign 
3. Insurance
- General liability must be at $1million – (Errors & Omissions of $1million within 90 days of hire date, not needed to start)
*ADD SAFEGUARD PROPERTIES AS A CERTIFICATE HOLDER AND AS ADDITIONALLY INSURED.*

Will be required to switch to one of our 3 pre-approved brokers within 90 days of hire date. Please contact these Ins Companies for quotes:
· York Jersey Underwriters - www.york-jersey.com 
· Leonard Insurance Group – www.preservationins.com 
· Brunswick Insurance Services – www.brunswickcompanies.com 

- Auto Policy (personal policy must be 100k per person and 300k per occurrence) – business rider must be added within 90 days of hire date or can switch to commercial policy. 
- Workers Compensation within 90 days of hire date.

4. Pictures
- Email me an image of your equipment
- An image of your work vehicle

5. Training – Safeguard Knowledge Center (SKC)
- Must Complete the Safeguard On-Boarding Curriculum
- Must Complete the REO Curriculum 2015

If you are interested in this opportunity, please respond to this email with the following:
· What zone(s) can you cover 
· When is the best time to call you and what time?

*WE ARE SEEKING RESPONSES TO THIS EMAIL WITHIN 24 HOURS OF RECEIPT*​ 
Thank you,


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> *got this today.... I giggled.....:lol:*​
> 
> 
> *never have never will*​
> ...


 Find the biggest font you can and respond with a nice FU


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I still find it difficult to understand how they can dictate which insurance company you have to go through...


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

G 3 said:


> I still find it difficult to understand how they can dictate which insurance company you have to go through...


I still find it difficult to understand why ANYBODY will sign on with this company after all that has been written about them on this site!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SGP is on the ropes in a serious manner. they have mounting lawsuits and IMHO...you're flat out insane if you agree to anything with this company...
especially in lite of the recent charge back policy I have reviewed...
$250 on a call back??? seriously??? 
Puts a whole new value on the $30 lawn cut...


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

lmartz said:


> Hi everyone, I've recently been contacted by Safeguard and I'm curious to know what their REO's and maintenance orders usually entails? Any information is appreciated, thanks!


I remember creating a new post few days ago on why not to get involved with these crooks. Why do you think this company is looking when there are so many experienced guys or gals on this site? THERE IS NO VOLUME for them to expend. Volume fell, we all could have handle it just fine and more. 

WE actually liked this company back when, but now I have acid reflux just from hearing the name of the company


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

No picture would be more fitting to use as an email reply to them than this one:


----------

